# Duck call



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I do like making these, this is my second and i'm keeping it for myself.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. I got to start putting the rings on mine. Thats why mine looks so plain.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That looks great. Where did you get your kits from? I have never made a duck call, but would like to make some. Hut has the most options from what I have seen so far. You did a fine job.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Wood crafters

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/cgi-bin/woodturners/dyna/dynaWDOwUz?page_number=1


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice!

I just wonder, if that would be a good gift for 2 year old grandson......hmmmm......maybe drive mom(daughter) nuts.......hmmm........payback.......hmmm........ 
Maybe I'll uncover the lathe....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nice lookin'. Pro....Would make a nice gift set....Call for bringin' 'em in...and matching pen to keep score of how many you knocked down. LOL:cheers: 

Dunno about giving it to the grandkids..Hooked...unless ya enjoy sleeping on the couch..LOL


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Reminder to self --- send it in the mail so it'll be sure not to remain here......thanks Jim......


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Barbara has hid both of mine. I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Barbara has hid both of mine. I can't find them anywhere.


----------

Have you checked your Dispoz-All in the kitchen..:spineyes: I think wives must have some 'secret instinct' on where to put our stuff they don't like....LOL

'Back in the day', when I was a semi-pro duck hunter I had a couple of good old Labs.. On the nights before a hunt, when I was 'tuning up' and 'rehearsing', even good natured ol' Smokey and Egypt would give me a few growls when they had about enough... Must be nuthin' in the world more irritating to a non-hunter than the sound of one of them thangs...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bobby's lyin!

those calls were on his desk on Sunday morning.

:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Bobby's lyin!
> 
> those calls were on his desk on Sunday morning.
> 
> :rotfl:


Did she give you my calls????


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

:rotfl:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys, and yes Tortuga my wife loves the sound of me calling.:rotfl: Especially the feeder call . I've been duck calling for years, but she still barks like a dog:ac550: when I get on a roll:ac550: 

Bobby,I do like the design of your's as well. Can I incorporate to mine? And SC I know you ordered kits as well, we need pics!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Here you go Profish - I still need to do the final sanding and finishing:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Profish, That's a really good looking call ! 
My 3 year old grandaughter can blow the heck out of a duck call. I plan to turn a short one just for her.


----------

